
The world’s required reading list - 0x54MUR41
http://blog.ed.ted.com/2016/12/08/the-worlds-required-reading-list-the-books-that-students-read-in-28-countries/
======
Piskvorrr
"Reading list" that is unreadable (watch a X-hundred-MB video instead, right).
What irony.

